# Beginners Exotic Mammals



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi, I am just wondering if there is a type of exotic mammal that is good for a beginner to exotic mammals. What is the easiest exotic mammal for a beginner to start with?

Thanks for any replies:2thumb:


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

No One


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

african pygmy hedgehogs are pretty cool, just depends how big of a mamma you want. exotic mammals are something our shop specialises on, if you have facebook follow our page for uptodate info etc and to ask questions

Welcome to Facebook


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

I guess there are plenty of exotic mammals that are fine for a begginer but it will depend on what your expecting from the animal, how much you want to spend & how much space you have/can provide etc.

Skunks, APH, RGS, Prairie Dogs, skinny pigs & STO's are all fairly easy to keep with a bit of research before hand.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

it depends on what you want from the animal, do you want something to look at or cuddle? how much space do you have? how much are you willing to pay? and so on...


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

thats like saying i want a reptile, what should i get? what size mammal are you looking for what price range and what mammals do you like?


----------



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

I started off with a APH who is now around 4years old then I got african pygmy dormice and acacia rats and harvest mice. Now I have a lot
Aph make good pets my homebred apds can be handled and are tame but my adults I got were more of a sit back and watch, same with the harvest mice just watch to fast to handle and tiny, acacia rats my adults were sit back and watch and my homebred acacias I can handle, soo all depends on what space time and money you have, and also the cost for the up keep, my skunks, gambian pouched rat and coati cost around 60 a month in food and that's fresh fruit and veg but also eggs and meat. Whislt my smaller rodent exotics cost me around 20 for a month if not longers "I buy my mix in bulk"
And also experience as wouldn't recommend to a beginer going out and buying a coati at all! They much difrent ball game from skunks and then skunks are much difrent up to smaller exotics


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

JJReptiles said:


> And also experience as wouldn't recommend to a beginer going out and buying a coati at all! They much difrent ball game from skunks and then skunks are much difrent up to smaller exotics


Lol, I would love coati but I hear this a lot, they must be little terrors! hehe


----------



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

em_40 said:


> Lol, I would love coati but I hear this a lot, they must be little terrors! hehe


They are into every thing they break everything (my climbing, jumping or just knocking stuff off sides) and like to get there own way and don't settle down lol they are on the go 24/7 nd there is no where a coati can not get to! Lol a lot of people refer them as raccoons on speed! I couldn't definatly not keep a coati as a house pet! And could definatly not keep smaller pets 'ie' rodents and birs even ferrets in a close proxsimity of a coati on the loose because they will try and malke a meal of it well my solo dose anyway!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

hehe, I was feeding coati once and I had an open tub of mealworms, I thought they were out of reach but nope! whole tub of mealworms on the floor, woops! :lol2:


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

JJReptiles said:


> They are into every thing they break everything (my climbing, jumping or just knocking stuff off sides) and like to get there own way and don't settle down lol they are on the go 24/7 nd there is no where a coati can not get to! Lol a lot of people refer them as raccoons on speed! I couldn't definatly not keep a coati as a house pet! And could definatly not keep smaller pets 'ie' rodents and birs even ferrets in a close proxsimity of a coati on the loose because they will try and malke a meal of it well my solo dose anyway!


I couldn't agree with this anymore lol...although I'd add like a raccoon on spede and crack!!! They are hyper hyper hyper lol. My Jazmyn is into everything and bulldozes everything out the way


----------

